# how to make a paste



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

my last batch of coyote scent was a little runny, how can I get it to a paste without changing the scent??


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Try taking a small amount of your lure and add a small amount of baking powder, keep adding small amounts of baking powder until the paste consistency is reached. The baking powder will absorb the odors of the lure helping to retain the scent. Once you see how much baking powder to use, mix the rest of your lure. Remember, add small amounts of baking powder. You can always add more baking powder.


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks, just like making biscuits lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pretty much....lol


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been using shawleys MU formula and it seems to work real good but it is real runny and gets all over the place, I'm thinking if I can get it into a paste I can just glob a bunch on rock and walk away from it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Try taking a small amount of your lure and add a small amount of baking powder, keep adding small amounts of baking powder until the paste consistency is reached. The baking powder will absorb the odors of the lure helping to retain the scent. Once you see how much baking powder to use, mix the rest of your lure. Remember, add small amounts of baking powder. You can always add more baking powder.


 Flour.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Flour works the same way.....thanks hassell


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good info guys! Keep it coming!


----------

